# Derry girls - meet up Wed 17th



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Come along to a group meet up and meet some Fertility Friends in person! *​​*Wednesday 17th September 2014*​*Acupuncture & fertility - Clare Desmond*​*7pm - 9/9.30pm*​MDEC Building, Trust Headquarters​Altnagelvin Hospital​​Organised by Infertility Network. If interested in coming along please send an email to Fiona on [email protected]​


----------

